# A fun classic rock radio game



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The deal is this is a list of the 50 most played songs on American classic rock radio. The catch being they don't give the song title, only the band and the year and you have ten minutes to fill in the song titles (you don't have to go in order.)

I'm embarrassed to admit I only got 32 out of 50. I clearly don't know my Elton John songs.

One tip, you have to get he titles exactly right, so keep trying if you are sure you got the right song, you may be missing an "I" or some other little word.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/johnlk/most-played-classic-rock-songs


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

10, reminded me why I hate classic rock.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

15 .........not much better with classic rock


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a fair game because many of these artists had a number of popular songs in the same year. You can't type all of these titles in 10 minutes. For example, Elton John had a boatload of tunes in '73. And the entire Boston album was on the radio starting in '76.

Despite this handicap, I got 21.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Not a fair game because many of these artists had a number of popular songs in the same year. You can't type all of these titles in 10 minutes. For example, Elton John had a boatload of tunes in '73. And the entire Boston album was on the radio starting in '76.
> 
> Despite this handicap, I got 21.


I think a familiarity with what is still in heavy rotation on classic rock stations is the key to doing well. The guy across the hall from me listens to classic rock all day at work, so I think that helped me get over 30 correct.

I can say, though, that in my experience the song they have at #1 is not in particularly heavy rotation anymore.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

21/50. I'm kinda glad I didn't get more.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

quack said:


> 10, reminded me why I hate classic rock.


You have to be vegetable to listen to the same 200 songs for your entire life. I listened to rock radio in the 70s when these songs were new. But they never stopped playing the stuff.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

29/50 despite major issues with song titles.

I can only type a few words in a row without a typo, so that slowed me down. Another extremely famous one that I thought was one word, not two. A couple have slashes in the titles.



> I can say, though, that in my experience the song they have at #1 is not in particularly heavy rotation anymore.


No, but it's one I typed in without even looking at the band/year. It had to be on the list.


----------

